# Odezwij się



## spacealligator

Could somebody please tell me what this means. Thank you.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

spacealligator said:


> Could somebody please tell me what this means.



Without any context I assume it would be something like "Keep in touch" or "Drop a line".

BTW, the right spelling is "Odezwij się".


----------



## dn88

In certain circumstances, it can also mean "say something".


----------



## spacealligator

Perfect, thanks a lot, this fits the context ideally. What do the two individual words mean though? I know Russian, but the verb (I think) "odezwit (-at, -et?) doesn't ring a bell at all. And what is "się?"


----------



## Jana337

Odezwać się (if I am not mistaken ); it could remind you of отозваться. To make oneself heard, to drop a note (and hence demonstrate that you are still alive). Gosh, English does not have a good word for it.


----------



## kelt

How about 'to pipe up' Jana ?


----------



## Jana337

"To pipe up" means "to start speaking suddenly". I was talking about the other meaning; when you travel and call your family from the airport to tell them that you arrived safely etc.  I fail to find a way to express that without mentioning the means of communciation you employ (to call, to ring up). Maybe simply "to let sb know" but it is not a perfect match.


----------



## kelt

You're right Jana, my  en-cz dictionary is inaccurate this time. I checked my en-en dictionary and it gives a more precise explanation - the same as you.


----------



## candy-man

I'd opt for the following possibility : Let me know,asap. To put it precisely,  it actually means- *daj znać tak szybko jak to możliwe*, but the context remains the same. Also,it's applied in a state of  "desperation" sort of wanting someone to give us any sign of existence or something.Often used while typing an sms. Greetings


----------

